# Team to Watch: Wake Forest



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd say this team right now has about 4-5 guys who may play NBA ball at some point, so this could be the unofficial Wake Forest NBA draft thread, even though we don't know who will be going pro.

I really like James Johnson and Jeff Teague (liked Teague a lot as a frosh). Ish Smith is someone who I think will get a tryout, because he isn't bad at the point. This team has 4 6'10 guys or bigger, with David Weaver having the least amount of upside, although he played well in the first game.

Here are the players to keep an eye on.

James Johnson, 6'9 SF (Sophomore)
Al-Farouq Aminu, 6'8 SF (Freshman)
Jeff Teague, 6'2 CG (Sophomore)
Chris McFarland, 7'0 C (Junior)
Ty Walker, 7'0 C (Freshman)
Tony Woods, 6'10 PF (Freshman)
Ish Smith, 6'0 PG (Junior)

Last year this team was fun to watch but they were so inexperienced. Now all of their best players are a year older and they added three top 50 frontcourt players. The funny thing is, I also didn't mention James Skeen, a 6'8 bruiser type in the frontcourt. He's also a junior.

Anyway, my days of prognosticating look to be over, but I will make it a point to watch a lot of their games and check out the progress of this team. This is easily the most talented team on paper Wake has had since the days of Tim Duncan, Rodney Rogers and Randolph Childress. Chris Paul's teams were so good because of him, because they didn't have any other NBA talent on those teams. This team literally has 7-8 guys who could play for pay in the NBA. RIP Skip, but you sure didn't leave the cupboard bare.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF do they play any national TV games coming up? I want to see Aminu and how he is playing for the Deacons.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> HKF do they play any national TV games coming up? I want to see Aminu and how he is playing for the Deacons.


First game they play on National TV I think will be the Dec. 3rd against Indiana. If not that game, then Jan. 11 vs. North Carolina.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I think they're gonna finish 2nd in the ACC. They're good, really good.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> I think they're gonna finish 2nd in the ACC. They're good, really good.


1. UNC
2. Wake Forest

3. Duke ?

Anyway, I also agree that they are really good. Could be one of the sleeper teams this season and make a deep run come March.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Duke can finish as low as 4th, probably not 5th, but maybe. UNC, Wake, Miami are all very good this year.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I mentioned James Johnson as one my favorite underrated guys in the 'surprise '09 lotto pick' thread, but I also mentioned how I thought his numbers would decline across the board with all of the the frosh bigs coming in. I would never have expected that his numbers could actually _increase_. Their twin frosh towers are getting a lot less playing time than I thought they would, at least so far. Also FWIW, ESPN.com lists James this year at 6'9, 245. If he's actually bigger than the 6'8, 235 he was listed as last season and maintains 75% of his current production, he's a top 15 pick in the summer.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm gonna keep my eye on this team. I think Aminu may be a top 10 pick this summer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> I mentioned James Johnson as one my favorite underrated guys in the 'surprise '09 lotto pick' thread, but I also mentioned how I thought his numbers would decline across the board with all of the the frosh bigs coming in. I would never have expected that his numbers could actually _increase_. Their twin frosh towers are getting a lot less playing time than I thought they would, at least so far. Also FWIW, ESPN.com lists James this year at 6'9, 245. If he's actually bigger than the 6'8, 235 he was listed as last season and maintains 75% of his current production, he's a top 15 pick in the summer.


Rebel, what do you think about the other players on their team? I think this team has the darkhorse potential of a Final Four. It's been a while since I have seen a team with 7 potential NBA guys on the same team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

that are all freshman and sophomores? extremely doubtful.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> Rebel, what do you think about the other players on their team? I think this team has the darkhorse potential of a Final Four. It's been a while since I have seen a team with 7 potential NBA guys on the same team.


This is a pretty deep college team. They basically have an NBA froncourt. Ishmael Smith hasn't even played this season, which is kind of scary. He and Teague make a pretty solid backcourt, but then you forget they also have solid, seasoned wings like Hale, Williams, and Clark. I think Aminu is a 90% chance one-and-done, so their championship window is probably this year only. The way he and Johnson are playing together, a deep tourney run wouldn't surprise. If Ishmael can come back and fit seamlessly with how they're playing now, they could be dangerous. I think a lot of their success depends on Woods and/or Walker emerging.

In terms of NBA potential, I think Aminu is a stud pro SF, and should be a top-10 lock whenever he comes out. I've liked Johnson for a while and seems to just get better; turning into an outstanding SF prospect in his own right. His upside may not be as high as Farooq, though, and likely won't go before him in the draft. I think Walker and Woods are both interesting, and in a year or two could see their draft stock start to take off. I expected Woods to get more p/t so far, and didn't expect McFarland to be this much of a factor with all this other talent around; 7'ers that can hold their own, let alone excel, will always be in demand. I expect Chris' numbers to decline some through the season, while Woods and Walker gain confidence/experience/etc. Nice problem to have as a college coach - too many solid 7' bigs to play, lol. 

I'm not crazy about the guards in terms of NBA prospects. I think Teague is the best one because he has solid PG size, and is enough of a distributor to not be a SG. I could see him in kind of a Daniel Gibson role. Ishmael has shown decent production, but he's a little small and hasn't really stood out in any particular area. However, there's a huge opportunity for a playmaker on this team; if he takes advantage of all the weapons, you could see his stock take off as well. Lots of lob opportunities to pad the assist numbers, lol.

In terms of NBA value, if I had to rank them right now, it would be:
1.) Aminu - just an oustanding, natural talent; long, athletic, and skilled
2.) Johnson - huge SF size and seems to be improving; pretty close #2
3.) Woods - like his explosiveness; should emerge faster than Walker
4.) Walker - tons of length and upside, but needs time
5.) Teague - a 6'2 combo that could stick around the league as a passing shooter/scorer
6.) McFarland - good size, but upside questions; not sure if he's more than an NBA backup
7.) Smith - don't really like to put him this low but could easily climb with increased distribution


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I see it pretty much the same way as you do. The only difference is, I think that Teague is arguably the most talented player on the squad in terms of results. This guy is really good. I wonder if David Weaver (6'10) will be able to get himself onto an NBA squad. He's got size and in the first game of the year he played more minutes than Walker or Woods. The bad thing for him is that none of the bigs are seniors, so he's only got two more years to prove himself. I think Wake could win the ACC, I really do. Even with all their youth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man lol when will HKF learn, never bet against the Tar Heels. I mean we are pretty much loaded at every position. The ACC is ours to loose.

As for Wake, they will be on national tv on Thanksgiving Day (ESPN2 at 4:30). Pretty much that whole weekend, if they do well. There's some tourney they are in, I think its called the 76 Classic or so.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

and of course, UNC fans chime in to point us in the right direction.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Man lol when will HKF learn, never bet against the Tar Heels. I mean we are pretty much loaded at every position. The ACC is ours to loose.
> 
> As for Wake, they will be on national tv on Thanksgiving Day (ESPN2 at 4:30). Pretty much that whole weekend, if they do well. There's some tourney they are in, I think its called the 76 Classic or so.


Well Zeller is out for the year, so now your bigs are Davis, Thompson and Hansbrough. Not exactly awe inspiring. Roy is garbage.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^:lol:

love HKF


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Well Zeller is out for the year, so now your bigs are Davis, Thompson and Hansbrough. Not exactly awe inspiring. Roy is garbage.


Yeah after watching UNC easily dismantle teams this week. I have no doubt we wont be missing Zeller. I mean right now, we are having a problem finding Ginyard minutes, thats just how loaded the team is. We wont loose a game this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Yeah after watching UNC easily dismantle teams this week. I have no doubt we wont be missing Zeller. I mean right now, we are having a problem finding Ginyard minutes, thats just how loaded the team is. We wont loose a game this year.


Oregon and Chaminade? Chaminade is a D-II school and Oregon just lost Luenen, Taylor and Hairston. I am not sure I understand why it's important they dismantled two scrub *** teams. This kind of arrogance is unwarranted. This is the same UNC team that got rolled in the first half of the Final Four against Kansas. Of course they will lose a game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its the manner which they are doing it thats impressive. Lawson, Ellington and Hansbrough are basically sleep walking through games and we are still blowing out teams. And of course I am arrogant, lol we have the best team in the nation. As for Oregon being a scrub team, I really think they can win the Pac-10. Doneghan, Catron and Porter are a good trio, they also have some good length and athleticism on the bench.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i thought this thread was about Wake Forest?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yeah and their chances of winning the ACC


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Its the manner which they are doing it thats impressive. Lawson, Ellington and Hansbrough are basically sleep walking through games and we are still blowing out teams. And of course I am arrogant, lol we have the best team in the nation. As for Oregon being a scrub team, I really think they can win the Pac-10. Doneghan, Catron and Porter are a good trio, they also have some good length and athleticism on the bench.


No chance in hell Oregon wins the Pac-10 this year. They'll be lucky to make the tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Wake team is a monster waiting to happen. They had 62 rebounds against Baylor yesterday. I watched the first half and a bit of the second half, when Wake started to pull away. I really need to evaluate Harvey Hale and LD Williams better. They are not future NBA players IMO, but they are pretty good. Teague, Johnson and Aminu are the NBA studs on that team, but once Ish Smith is healthy, this team is going to be a load.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

62 rebounds? Damn! They looked pretty good yesterday against a talented and experienced Baylor team. I think Wake may finish in the top 2 in the ACC. 


HB I am a fellow UNC fan but we aren't going unbeaten. Sorry but its not happening.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> I think Wake may finish 1st in the ACC.


fixed


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

62 rebounds is impressive but that game was horribly officiated. i'm sure a big part of it was only having two refs, but some of the calls being made were just pathetic(both ways though wake probably got the best of it since they were already in the penalty 5 minutes into the 2nd half which put them on the line on several bad calls). at one point a wake player going for a rebound shoved a baylor guy in the back knocking him to the ground and somehow the wake player ended up at the line shooting free throws.

after watching just that one game, i'd say it doesn't look like any of wake's players are ready to be immediate impact guys in the nba next season but they definitely have some talent especially aminu and teague.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Teague is legit, Aminu aint no NBA SF, his ball handling is weak. Weird thing is I see some similarities between this team and GT in terms of talent. Speaking of which, is the Aminu on GT related to the one on Wake?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, the Georgia Tech one is the older brother.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He's legit too, though Lawal and Shumpert are the big dogs on that team.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Weird thing is I see some similarities between this team and GT in terms of talent.


i can see that but gtech is more like a lesser version of wake. i'd take teague over shumpert, johnson over lawal, and wake's aminu over gtech's.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

HB said:


> Teague is legit, Aminu aint no NBA SF, his ball handling is weak. Weird thing is I see some similarities between this team and GT in terms of talent. Speaking of which, is the Aminu on GT related to the one on Wake?


Um, no.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Huh? Lawal is better than anyone on Wake


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

They looked fantastic last night (granted against a weak Indiana team); crazy length for a college roster. I wonder if Johnson has lost a little speed with the weight gain; I'm not sure 245 isn't too much for him. Aminu is one of of those guys that doesn't need a ton of analysis; you can watch him for just a minute and tell he's a pro. That length and mobility = NBA SF written all over him. Even if he doesn't polish his ball skills, his natural talent will earn him a $75m career.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

IMO this is the most athletic team in the nation. Ishmael Smith is one of the quickest guards in the country, Teague has some unbelievable explosiveness and can get way up, and Johnson and Aminu are freaks. If Woods can find his place on the team by the end of the year they will be extremely dangerous even to UNC.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Teague is probably playing his way into a top 10 pick. He could go higher because he's so athletic and can really stroke it. He is a combo guard but in his playing the point when Ish Smith was hurt, he will do pretty well. He has some long arms too.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

McFarland looks like a poor man's Hansborough and the kind of hustle player/late bloomer that can work his way into the 2nd round 

Teague is just nasty. Didn't get to see much of Johnson besides an insane alley-oop finish but Aminu played pretty well. 

Looking outside of the foul trouble this game, Aminu seems to be improving quickly in recent games. 

Woods has no moves yet and won't develop much this year stuck behind McFarland but he sure did intimidate the UNC inbounders. Never seen a team have that much trouble inbounding the ball.

It's surprising how talented this team is for the level of coverage they get.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Sources reveal Wake Forest trio's leanings


----------

